# Male Rat Bleeding from Penis!?



## sophie1204 (Mar 4, 2011)

Today I picked up one of my rats and noticed he had a droplet of either porphyrin or blood coming out of his penis. I put him in a carrier while I cleaned the cage and it had gone by the time I picked him up again. What could this mean?  xx


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorry I'm not sure but I have heard of a penis plug but I have not experienced it with any of my rats.Hopefully someone with experience will come along to help.


----------



## MajeekaRevel (Nov 17, 2012)

Possible urine infection?? Maybe bitten by another rattie?? Might be worth giving your vet a quick call.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

No idea I'm afraid. Hope he's OK.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

It sounds like a urine infection to me as Hector one of my previous male rats had this. He will need to see the vet for AB's.
If he's been bitten there would be bite marks.


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

How is he, did he get to the vets?


----------



## sophie1204 (Mar 4, 2011)

I haven't noticed any more since but i'm going to keep an eye on it and if I see more its to the vets we go


----------

